# (LA) HR/JH Dark Red Fox Male



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Dakota is dual registered. UKC and AKC
Dakota is a very beautiful Lab. He has a block head and broad chest.
He is very affectionate, mellow, good in the house and very clean in the kennel.
Amateur trained, He received his UKC Hunter Retriever title and AKC JH title before he was 2. He also has one finish pass for his HRCH title. We have not run any other test since. Money is tight and I have too many other dogs. He is an avid hunter. He loves the water and retrieving. He retrieved over 700 ducks and geese in the harsh marshes of SW Louisiana in his first hunting season.
He has had eye cerf clear and neg Brucellosis.
He will be 3 yrs old on Dec 12. His sire was English Breed.
Kennel Location SW Louisiana
Stud Fee $350 refundable if breeding doesn't take.


----------

